# Don't think it's algae, but what?



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I had a real crash all fish died. My Ph went way up and I didn't know this. Then I added Fluke tabs to kill leeches. Killed all the fish not the leeches.
The plants I put in a bucket and left it for 3 days. I then soaked for 20min in PP, rinsed well. I place them in the tank after I sterilized it and restarted it with used cycled sponges. After 12hr this white fluffy stuff showed up on the old plants so far the new plants don't have this white fuzz. When It floats around in tiny balls it sticks to the nano powerhead and I can remove it there. What is it. Should I just throw these plants out? What do I treat them with? Or do I just leave them alone?
The water gets milky white.

Small dwarf Anubias









Fungus on Bolbitis roots


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a fungus to me. It will probably run its course but I would do 50 percent water changes twice a week for a couple of weeks. Check parameters and post them here. 

The milky color could be from having to cycle your tank again.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It could be a fungus, but another possibility is that it could be colonies of the protozooan, Vorticella. The resolution of the picture is not quite good enough to determine whether it is fungus or Vorticella. The shapes of the colonies look right for Vorticella.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm never heard of Vorticella before. Interesting stuff!

I think you should only make small changes to your aquarium at a time. It seems like you made several drastic changes to the tank and the fish couldn't handle it. When in doubt don't add chemicals to the tank, just do a large water change (with dechlorinator of course  ), and don't worry too much about keeping tank specs like pH etc... exactly at some point.

Also, people at petshops know _*nothing*_ about aquariums 99% of the time. So don't listen to their advice - just laugh and ask the same question here.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

So pearlty...that's a nice picture, looks like water dandelions lol. Very interesting, what does your tank look like? From the limited info, looks like your tank is Messed up! I'm surprised you have this problem since you have a uv filter. It should get rid of the cloudy white water. Like the photos and let us know what happens.


----------



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am quite sure my tank has Vorticella. Its growing on Vallisnerias and tank walls. How do I get rid of it?

Help!


----------



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of what I think is Vorticella...is it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes. That is a very nice picture of Vorticella. They feed on bacteria in the water, and I am wondering what could be responsible for the bacteria. Try to encourage a heavier growth of plants; have a light load of fish; don't over feed. The Vorticella are not harmful, they usually show up in a newly set up tank and disappear after things get established. Fish that graze on surfaces, such as guppies, platies, etc, might also be helpful.


----------



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt response HeyPK. 

I am also wondering what is causing this. I have a 9W UV running full 24 hrs for the last 5 days (got rid if the green water). Now I only have the UV 5 hrs at night. So, if the Vorticella feeds upon bacteria I must have large amounts in my tank. Also, three dwarf shrimps died off and only found one. The other two where left somewhere in the tank. Maybe this two caused the bacteria outburst on which the Vorticella feeds.

By the way, today I added two SAE. On my surprise I see them feeding on the Vorticella. I did not know SAE ate them. Well its good anyway.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> Also, three dwarf shrimps died off and only found one. The other two where left somewhere in the tank. Maybe this two caused the bacteria outburst on which the Vorticella feeds.


That certainly sounds like a good reason for the Vorticella. Just let the plant biomass increase, and, barring more dead shrimp or fish, the bacteria will become scarce and so will the Vorticella.


----------



## Cachimbo (Jun 25, 2011)

Great, no food for 5 days and Vorticella is nearly gone!


----------



## Newfishy (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the same problem. Glad there is somewhere that I can learn about the same problems! First post on this forum. Not a member of any other forums. I am throwing away the plants for the sake of the fish and for fear of this "fungus".


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Newfishy, I hope you meant to say that you were going to throw away the plants for the sake of the fish, etc., but then you read this good advice, and now you are going to keep the plants. Right? [smilie=b:


----------

